# gnome non riesco ad installarlo

## bi-andrea

sto installando in questi giorni gentoo per la versione x86

sistemo i vari file di configurazione per portage che mi chiede su i vari pacchetti poi arriva quì

```

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

Calculating dependencies  

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

...... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-fs/samba-3.6.22

>>> Running pre-merge checks for media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.2-r1

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.7.10-gentoo

 * Checking for SYSFS_DEPRECATED support ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4

>>> Emerging (1 of 216) dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3

 * pygobject-3.8.3.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pygobject-3.8.3.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work/pygobject-3.8.3 ...

 * Applying pygobject-3.7.90-make_check.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work/pygobject-3.8.3' ...

 * Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: pygobject-3.8.3/

 *   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.4.2 patch ...

 *   Applying target-nm/2.4.2 patch ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...

 [ ok ]

 * Disabling deprecation warnings ...

 [ ok ]

 * It seems that you need to set USE_PYTHON to make sure that legacy

 * packages will be built with respect to PYTHON_TARGETS correctly:

 * 

 *    USE_PYTHON='[35;1m2.6 2.7 3.2[0m'

 * 

 * Please note that after changing the USE_PYTHON variable, you may need

 * to run 'python-updater' to rebuild affected packages.

 * 

 * For more information on PYTHON_TARGETS and python.eclass

 * compatibility, please see the relevant Wiki article [1].

 * 

 * [1] https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Python/PYTHON_TARGETS

 * Will copy sources from /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work/pygobject-3.8.3

 * python3_2: copying to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work/pygobject-3.8.3-python3_2

 * python2_6: copying to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work/pygobject-3.8.3-python2_6

 * python2_7: copying to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work/pygobject-3.8.3-python2_7

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work/pygobject-3.8.3 ...

 * python3_2: running run_in_build_dir gnome2_src_configure --with-ffi --enable-cairo --enable-thread

 * econf: updating pygobject-3.8.3-python2_7/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating pygobject-3.8.3-python2_7/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating pygobject-3.8.3/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating pygobject-3.8.3/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating pygobject-3.8.3-python2_6/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating pygobject-3.8.3-python2_6/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating pygobject-3.8.3-python3_2/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating pygobject-3.8.3-python3_2/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-silent-rules --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-compile-warnings=minimum --with-ffi --enable-cairo --enable-thread

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for some Win32 platform... no

checking for native Win32... no

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert i686-pc-linux-gnu file names to i686-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert i686-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... no

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) none

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

/usr/bin/python3.2

checking whether /usr/bin/python3.2 version >= 2.6... yes

checking for /usr/bin/python3.2 version... 3.2

checking for /usr/bin/python3.2 platform... linux2

checking for /usr/bin/python3.2 script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python3.2/site-packages

checking for /usr/bin/python3.2 extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python3.2/site-packages

checking for /usr/bin/python3.2 >= 3.1... yes

checking for python version... (cached) 3.2

checking for python platform... (cached) linux2

checking for python script directory... (cached) ${prefix}/lib/python3.2/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... (cached) ${exec_prefix}/lib/python3.2/site-packages

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found

configure: error: Python headers not found

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work/pygobject-3.8.3-python3_2/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 4369:  Called python_foreach_impl 'run_in_build_dir' 'gnome2_src_configure' '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *        environment, line 4017:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'gnome2_src_configure' '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *        environment, line 3339:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'gnome2_src_configure' '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *        environment, line 3337:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'run_in_build_dir' 'gnome2_src_configure' '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *        environment, line  776:  Called run_in_build_dir 'gnome2_src_configure' '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *        environment, line 4358:  Called gnome2_src_configure '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *        environment, line 2888:  Called econf '--enable-compile-warnings=minimum' '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work/pygobject-3.8.3-python3_2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work/pygobject-3.8.3'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3:

 * It seems that you need to set USE_PYTHON to make sure that legacy

 * packages will be built with respect to PYTHON_TARGETS correctly:

 * 

 *    USE_PYTHON='[35;1m2.6 2.7 3.2[0m'

 * 

 * Please note that after changing the USE_PYTHON variable, you may need

 * to run 'python-updater' to rebuild affected packages.

 * 

 * For more information on PYTHON_TARGETS and python.eclass

 * compatibility, please see the relevant Wiki article [1].

 * 

 * [1] https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Python/PYTHON_TARGETS

 * ERROR: dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 4369:  Called python_foreach_impl 'run_in_build_dir' 'gnome2_src_configure' '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *        environment, line 4017:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'gnome2_src_configure' '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *        environment, line 3339:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'gnome2_src_configure' '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *        environment, line 3337:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'run_in_build_dir' 'gnome2_src_configure' '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *        environment, line  776:  Called run_in_build_dir 'gnome2_src_configure' '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *        environment, line 4358:  Called gnome2_src_configure '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *        environment, line 2888:  Called econf '--enable-compile-warnings=minimum' '--with-ffi' '--enable-cairo' '--enable-thread'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work/pygobject-3.8.3-python3_2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygobject-3.8.3/work/pygobject-3.8.3'

```

Sembrerebbe che non trova python3.1 però vede python3.2, non c'è nemmeno nell'albero di portage python3.1 e in più ho cercato di sistemare diverse volte per Python ma nella da fare, lui s'inchioda con questo pacchetto.

make.con si presenta così

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X gdu extras device-mapper policykit jpeg xulrunner mp3 mp4 mpeg dvd buildtime dvdr cdr cdparanoia cdda mplayer pulseaudio sound qt4 dbus qt3support consolekit"

ACCEPT_KEYBORDS="x86"

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

PKDIR=/usr/portage/packages

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CCACE_SIZE="2G"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://212.219.56.139/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ fpt://91.121.125.139/gentoo/distfiles/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

#VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident v4l vesa via vmware -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -epson -fglrx -geode -i128 -i740 -qxl -rendition -s3 -s3virge -siliconmotion -sisusb -tga -tseng -virtualbox" 

FEATURES="buildpkg bluidpkgonly buildsyspkg"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="fpt://91.121.125.139/gentoo/distfiles/ rsync://gentoo.lagis.at/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.lagis.at/ ftp://gentoo.lagis.at/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ rsync://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.opteamax.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ rsync://gentoo.tiscali.nl/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo rsync://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/gentoo"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_6 python2_7 python3_2" 

PYTHON_INCLUDES=/usr/include/python2.7 

PYTHON_SITE_PACKAGES=/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

DRACUT_MODULES=plymouth

#GRUB_PLATFORMS=emu gentoo_platforms_efi-32 gentoo_platforms_efi-64 pc

# Set PORTDIR for backward compatibility with various tools:

#   gentoo-bashcomp - bug #478444

#   euse - bug #474574

#   euses and ufed - bug #478318

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"
```

----------

## cloc3

lancia python-updater, oppure prova a ricompilare tutti i pacchetti eventualmente segnalati da questo comando:

```

portageq owners /  /usr/lib/python3.1/site-packages

```

----------

## djinnZ

Avrei la tentazione di lasciar perdere vista la trascuratezza (i commenti ed i mirror nel make te li potevi risparmiare etc., un emerge info farebbe comodo piuttosto che tirare ad indovinare...) ma visto che rispondo per passatempo vado avanti.  :Laughing: 

A parte il fatto che quel  *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 non mi aggrada affatto e vedrei di accontentarlo e fargli smettere i capricci. Inoltre leggo *make.conf wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYBORDS="x86"

   :Shocked:   :Question:  ma soprattutto  *make.conf wrote:*   

> PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_6 python2_7 python3_2"
> 
> PYTHON_INCLUDES=/usr/include/python2.7
> 
> PYTHON_SITE_PACKAGES=/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages 

 quando dovrebbe bastare *Quote:*   

> PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2"

 e dovresti avere  *emerge --info wrote:*   

> PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"
> 
> PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2"

 

Seriamente non so da dove la hai presa l'idea di forzare i percorsi del python e spero che quella riga assurda non sia un tentativo di nascondere un ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" perchè lo sai bene che la regola del "chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso" vale sempre qui sul forum principale.

IMHO. Come ho già detto altrove è da un pezzo che non mi cimento nell'opera masochistica del tentare l'update di un sistema tanto vecchio (python 2.6?! avrai preso uno stage balordo se non è così). Puoi valutare il mio suggerimento sulla clonazione di una installazione sull'altra.

E vale sempre quanto detto dal prof per sistemare. Il mio post è ad integrazione non a sostituzione di quanto già detto.

Dopo le cretinate di rito passiamo, un tantino più seri (si fa sempre per dire, ormai possiamo solo scherzare per tentare di tirare avanti, mentre gli avanzi di sagrestia ci ri-scippano la libertà), ad un completo OT. Perché imposti l'ottimizzazione così generica e scarna? Per curiosità.

----------

## bi-andrea

intanto grazie dei suggerimenti, no ho sempre cercato le versioni stabili, questo è uno stage3 di un anno fà e lo stavo infatti aggiornarno solo che allora avevo installato gnome-light, ora vorrei installare gnome.

ho fatto

```
emerge --sync
```

```
emerge -u gcc
```

```
gcc-config 2
```

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

```
emerge --oneshot libtool
```

```
emerge -vaNDun system
```

```
emerge gnome
```

leggere tutta la lista dei pacchetti che bloccavano e li ho disinstallati, sistemato i vari file package.* come richiedeva e iniziato l'installazione.

ho notato che ha aggiornato parecchi file, è che ora si è fermato lì.

Proverò come mi avete consigliato, anche di sistemare make.conf

 :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Per me il problema è che con le variabili che ho evidenziato in rosso più che con l'aggiornamento troppo vecchio.

La mia curiosità rimane.

----------

